# GFB DV+ Performance Diverter Valve ?



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I've got the standard Forge BOV on my TTS but this has caught my eye.

Has anyone had any experience with one of these and are the better than my standard unit ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GFB-DV-Perfor ... 1438.l2649


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

I have had one on my TTS for a few months now with Stage 1. Runs fine and haven't had any issues, I replaced it more for peace of mind as it won't tear like the diaphragm in the standard one.

It did seem to rev a bit cleaner and easier after the change and noise was marginally increased but any change was slight.

Had no experience of the forge BOV but given the GFB DV is quite a cheap mod in the scheme of things I would recommend it.


----------



## ITP (Jul 6, 2017)

andys_tts said:


> I've got the standard Forge BOV on my TTS but this has caught my eye.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with one of these and are the better than my standard unit ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GFB-DV-Perfor ... 1438.l2649


I fitted one to my TTS when I did the stage 1 remap, more as a preventative than anything else. It's a once and done thing, rather than potentially having to replace the stock one repeatedly.

It sounds very nice with my Ram Air induction kit, and doesn't seem to leak any boost. I'm now at stage 2 and there's certainly no problems.

I did a lot of reading before I got mine and they're basically bulletproof from what I can see. They seem to offer the best of both worlds in terms of holding boost and responsiveness, not to mention a really easy install. Just make sure to oil the piston!


----------



## Sodde (Jun 1, 2015)

I fitted a GFB diverter valve to my 2012 TTS about 8 months and it made a big difference to the drivability and throttle response. I know people from the forum have said in posts that did not see such drastic changes and so maybe there was something wrong with what I took out but I can say the change was noticeable and very pleasing.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Cool, I've just ordered one, should arrive by Friday. Thanks for your Feedback.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Got one aswell, as my pcv valve went so thought only a matter of time before the oem dv went....well made can't fault it, running stage 1 with no problems


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just watch out for fakes. Got mine from awesome gti


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Got one aswell, as my pcv valve went so thought only a matter of time before the oem dv went....well made can't fault it, running stage 1 with no problems


My PCV collapsed about 6 months ago. Are the stock dv's prone to do the same after? Is there anyway to tell if its faulty?
G


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

Dreago said:


> C00P5TT5 said:
> 
> 
> > Got one aswell, as my pcv valve went so thought only a matter of time before the oem dv went....well made can't fault it, running stage 1 with no problems
> ...


The rubber diaphragm would eventually tear but obviously depends on mileage. It's easy enough to access the DV (depending on what model you have) to unscrew it and take a look at the state of it.

The GFB DV+ replaces the diaphragm part with a metal piston system so obviously won't ever tear but needs a good oiling on install. It retains the original solenoid part though.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Cheers will have a butchers at mine but probably get one anyway as im going for a remap in the future.

G


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I've recently fitted the DV+ as I was having occasional issues with my OE one. My symptoms were a non responsive throttle in high RPM on WOT. If I were to be in 3rd gear at about 4/5000 RPM then WOT I would not be blasting off Into the distance but just continuing at the currant speed which lead me To think my DV was sticking. This happened 3 times in the last couple of weeks...and SO fricking annoying was it that I needed to fix it!

Now the DV location on the RS might at first seem easy to access but removal of it is a bit of a PITA. 
The air box and recirculating air bypass line need to be removed. Made more difficult because I only had torx bits and not Alan key type torx so I had to also remove the two other electrical connection near the solenoid connector. Don't know what they're for, or where they go to so I was a little apprehensive about unplugging them. (Turns out nothing to worry about)

With those out of the way I could undo the bolts. The GFB DV is a very simple swap over. My OE DV was the rev "D" one. The GFB comes with longer bolts due to the longer body to the GFB and they're conveniently 5mm hex fittings so easy to do up with just an Alan key.

Since fitting I have had no further issues. It may well be placebo but I really do think the throttle response is quicker now. They claim that it holds boost longer during fast gear changes and I can say this feels true to me.

Location: in front of the blue glove..


Once the plastic cover is back on it's totally hidden. Shame as it's a very nicely made thing



I would defiantly recommend one. The price is firmly £98.70

There are counterfeit ones about so don't be tempted to save a few quid as it's likely it'll be fake. I bought mine from demon tweeks.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Been running one for around a year on my TTS, which is stage 2+ now and never had an issue, have relubed it in that time but always done the job it should and holds nearly 30psi on my current map.
Also put one on the misses TFSI which has been on 9-10 months and again done exactly what it should do.
Think its a very clever design and removes the poor part of the original DV.


----------



## SeanH (Oct 18, 2017)

Not a bad thing to said about them they are an excellent mod. I run one on my 2.0t A4 and it made a massive difference, I'd say my OEM DV was probably on the way out but had no issues with it since fitting, will definitely look to keep mine or buy a new one when I find a TTS.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Just ordered one of these from awesome, haven't a clue as to where its sited, finding conflicting info, some saying its underneath and others saying its on top of engine at the back? 
Cars a 2011 S line.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

repsol said:


> Just ordered one of these from awesome, haven't a clue as to where its sited, finding conflicting info, some saying its underneath and others saying its on top of engine at the back?
> Cars a 2011 S line.


If yours is a 211 TFSI with a KO3 turbo its loaction is on the turbo at the back of the engine, accessing through the passengers wheel arch.
Conflict is due to the TTS location which is right at the front of the bay


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Barr_end looks like you have a pcv delete kit, how you finding it?

And yes seeing the dv at the front of the engine for me was a god send, hearing about wheels and trims being removed... Done mine in less than 10 minutes... My only advice is don't be scared to put loads of oil on the piston, oil will be fed to it, but on first fit you want to make sure it moves freely, metal on dry metal is not good


----------



## SeanH (Oct 18, 2017)

Barr_end said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered one of these from awesome, haven't a clue as to where its sited, finding conflicting info, some saying its underneath and others saying its on top of engine at the back?
> ...


Very handy to know for when I get to fit mine.

It can be a bit awkward on most TFSI's!


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Barr_end looks like you have a pcv delete kit, how you finding it?
> 
> And yes seeing the dv at the front of the engine for me was a god send, hearing about wheels and trims being removed... Done mine in less than 10 minutes... My only advice is don't be scared to put loads of oil on the piston, oil will be fed to it, but on first fit you want to make sure it moves freely, metal on dry metal is not good


No PCV delete on mine, that's covered with the engine cover, in the picture, but still running standard unit.
I've got a noise generator blanking plug off the DV port, assuming that's what you've spotted?

This is true a nice light lube up will do no harm at all but you should not have oil flowing around your boost pipes! Small residue is considered normal but not enough to get to the DV and lube it.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Finally got one today and thought id get it fitted today, wrong.
I cannot believe how difficult it is to fit one of these on a 2011 tfsi engine, absolute nightmare, ended up having to give it up as a bad job. Trying to do this on axel stands layed on your back is near on impossible. 
What i can confirm to others thinking of doing this is it is not accessible by removing the passenger wheel arch. Its not even on the left hand side of the car. Afew month back i had a new k3 turbo fitted which unknown to me came fitted with a new dv.
Fortunately i asked for the old one back. Upon examining the turbo it appears that the dv is located on the right of the turbo and directly underneath it,which means its right at the bottom of the turbo.

I've attempted to remove the right hand wheel arch but this doesn't appear to give any access either. For this to be accessible via this way would mean there'd have to be a gapping hole in the chassis which doesn't seem right?
Can't believe there's no information out there about fitting one of these.
If anyone has actually fitted one on a 2011 model any info would be very much appreciated. Thought this would have been an hour maximum to do.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I feel for you fella, mine was a 10 minute job, there are loads of post's on how to fit them.... But removing wheel arches and jacking up the car is a ball ache..... Is yours failing or did you just want to upgrade?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

C00P5TT5 said:


> I feel for you fella, mine was a 10 minute job, there are loads of post's on how to fit them.... But removing wheel arches and jacking up the car is a ball ache..... Is yours failing or did you just want to upgrade?


No mines not failed, just want to upgrade. I can't see how taking wheel arches off gives access to inside the engine bay.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Did you actually attempt to take the wheel arch off and look or just guess that it wouldn't give you access? I can't quite work that out reading your latest post.
It isn't a large gap, however taken my misses (2008 TFSI) inner arch off fiddling with bits and it looked exactly the same as this guide:
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... ic=87824.0
Another view/pictures:
https://shopdap.com/blog/post/how-to-ch ... rter-valve
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 268.0.html
And a really poor video:
https://ruclip.com/video/Z91UDYaptos/au ... 00bhp.html

However yours being a 2011 car, is it actually a FSI engine with a KO3 turbo? I can't see it being anything else but that engine. However the reason I ask, if you're properly struggling with fitting, the only thing I can think it being a TSI but to my knowledge these were never fitted in a 8J TT.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

I undid the bottom corner and had a look behind only to see solid metal. After taking the advice posted on here regarding taking the L/H side arch off only to discover its no where near, i wasn't in the mood for taking the R/H side off. I had a look using a mirror down the inside of the R/H side of the engine bay and couldn't see any gap that would be created by removing the wheel arch. The engine is a TFSI. Will take it to a garage and get them to fit it.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Finally managed to get this fitted today after what must of been 4hrs of struggling under axle stands.
Wasted ages taking off the wheel arch for no reason :? 
Anyone else thinking of doing this on a 2lt tfsi you don't need to remove the wheel arch as all thats behind it is solid metal. Don't attempt doing it without a 1/4" drive with hex bits for getting to the 3 cap screws holding the diverter on. If you use an alan key and you round them off you'll have real trouble removing them as space is very limited. Doing it off a ramp would make it far simpler. 
You only need remove both undertrays to get at it. Haven't tested it yet so hope its been worth it. Don't think I'll see any improvements as i had a new turbo fitted afew months back which came with a new diverter valve. Anyway I'm off now to have some pain killers cos im aching like feck.
Getting too old for messing around under cars now.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Does the GFBdv+ come with any lubricant? If not what is best to use? 
G


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

No it doesn't. A little smear of your motor oil is all you need. As well as the piston i smeared some on the o rings as well.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

+1 been running this valve for a few years no issues recommended


----------



## tton (Jan 7, 2018)

Barr_end said:


> Did you actually attempt to take the wheel arch off and look or just guess that it wouldn't give you access? I can't quite work that out reading your latest post.
> It isn't a large gap, however taken my misses (2008 TFSI) inner arch off fiddling with bits and it looked exactly the same as this guide:
> http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... ic=87824.0
> Another view/pictures:
> ...


Hi

My TT is 2.0 tfsi 200hp BWA. Will I need to remove then the passenger wheel and follow your attached golf guide?
Is the part 3 of http://www.realoem.me/Audi/RDW/ATT/2008 ... 145/145080 the valve to remove?

thank you


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

No, just take off the undertray. Its situated to the right of the turbo as your underneath the car. No need to take the wheels off at all.


----------



## tton (Jan 7, 2018)

repsol said:


> No, just take off the undertray. Its situated to the right of the turbo as your underneath the car. No need to take the wheels off at all.


Thank you repsol; Where is located the turbo? Is it next to the alternator on passenger side?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Its location is on the drivers side at the back. Just follow the exhaust from underneath the car and you'll see it.


----------



## tton (Jan 7, 2018)

repsol said:


> Its location is on the drivers side at the back. Just follow the exhaust from underneath the car and you'll see it.


Hi

Sorry, I tried to find the Diverter Valve without luck, I was looking over the engine, under the engine including the area where is the driver wheel but I found nothing. Should be this valve under drivers side?

Can someone explain in detail or show a picture of where the valve is located on TT MK2 2008 200cv BWA engine?

regards


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

tton said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > Its location is on the drivers side at the back. Just follow the exhaust from underneath the car and you'll see it.
> ...


its an easy change if you know what your looking for..


----------



## tton (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you very much Jasonl,

Are these pieces underneath just in center of the engine or it is more near to driver side?

regards


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

For those who want OEM or have deep pockets and short arms, the latest Audi part 'Rev G' is now the recommended part from Niki Gower at R Tech.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Just follow the exhaust right to the top and it will be to right of it


----------

